# Protecting Tools in a Wooden Box



## erikmannie (May 16, 2021)

I have these 5C collets that are in this wooden box that my Dad made for me.

The collets were over $2,000, and I want to protect them from moisture. I understand that wood can absorb moisture.

I live in Norcal, and these are in my 2 car garage. The temperature in the garage is always between 35-100° F. The weather here is very mild year round.

I am inclined to slather all of this wood inside & out with (way?) oil. The other choice could be paint. Whatever will protect the collets.







This collet box/table is right next to my welding table where a lot of stick welding occurs, & I throw a sheet over it while welding.


----------



## davidpbest (May 16, 2021)

NCal covers a lot of territory.  My shop in San Rafael had enough marine environment overtones that I needed to do something to protect tooling.  I kept tooling in wood drawers with desiccant packaged in each drawer.   The wood tends to absorb moisture whereas a steel tool chest does not - one reason people like Gerstner tool chests.  Here's an example of a large desiccant package, but there are others, some of which you can dry out in your kitchen oven if you have seasonal humidity.






						Amazon.com: Dry-Packs 448 Gram (1LB) Silica Gel Desiccant Packet 8" x 5" Brand! : Industrial & Scientific
					

Buy Dry-Packs 448 Gram (1LB) Silica Gel Desiccant Packet 8" x 5" Brand!: Desiccants - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Firstram (May 16, 2021)

Fluid Film has worked well for me in coastal NC.


----------



## pdentrem (May 16, 2021)

We use https://www.armorvci.com/products/vci-paper/ for our tools and tooling. We get pretty humid during the summer months between the Great Lakes!


----------



## Ken from ontario (May 16, 2021)

You could cover that wooden box with shellac, it'll have to be coated on both sides(inside and outside) to be effective.


----------



## hman (May 16, 2021)

The good news is that the collet racks themselves look like they have plastic inserts - so the collets aren't in direct contact with wood.  I'd suggest some kind of oil based paint.  I'm not sure how the wood (actually, it looks like particle board) might react to oils.


----------



## bill70j (May 16, 2021)

Eric:

Unless your wooden storage boxes are air tight, the  wood will make no difference in the condition of the air surrounding your collets.  In other words, the air inside the box will be in equilibrium with the air outside the box.

If you add a desiccant, as David is recommending, it will absorb water from the air -- making it less humid -- until the desiccant is saturated.  Then it needs to be re-charged, otherwise you're back to being in equilibrium with the air outside the box.

I store my collets in a wooden box also, but rather that a desiccant, I use VCI paper, like Pierre, and it  works OK in our climate, which is similar to yours.

Also, I was watching a YouTube video recently and I think it was Steve Summers who said he uses a dehumidifier in his shop.  Maybe that is something to consider.

Bill


----------



## erikmannie (May 16, 2021)

We are 19 miles inland from the ocean.

The box is not airtight, so the humidity will be that of the surrounding air. 

The seal on the garage door is terrible, so I should see to that. 

I can put some desiccant packs and VCI/VCP paper or Fluid Film in there for now.

It sounds like shellacking the box inside and out is the best way to prevent the wood from making a problem of itself.


----------



## matthewsx (May 16, 2021)

The best protection is to use them often.


----------



## BladesIIB (May 16, 2021)

Nothing else to add. Great info from others, just had to jump in and say nice shop. First pic I have seen of my lathes bigger brother. Looks nice!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 16, 2021)

a spray of light oil will prevent most rust- light mineral oil is colorless
ND10W,20W,or 30W manually applied with a soaked rag, would suffice

avoid WD-40 for this purpose, it may turn your collets yellow/brownish


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 17, 2021)

erikmannie said:


> View attachment 366097


You sir, 
are going to have to tell me the agency that provides the spit shining of your work environment 
i need to hire the shop gnomes 


very nice shop @erikmannie !!


----------



## erikmannie (May 17, 2021)

Ulma Doctor said:


> a spray of light oil will prevent most rust- light mineral oil is colorless
> ND10W,20W,or 30W manually applied with a soaked rag, would suffice
> 
> avoid WD-40 for this purpose, it may turn your collets yellow/brownish



What about dunking them in way oil?

Put way oil in a clean container. Dunk each collet, allow excess to drip off, & return way oil to the gallon container?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 17, 2021)

erikmannie said:


> What about dunking them in way oil?
> 
> Put way oil in a clean container. Dunk each collet, allow excess to drip off, & return way oil to the gallon container?


about anyway you can get it on there is ok
drip excess on chicken wire, or mesh ???


----------



## Brento (May 17, 2021)

Are those Kennedys in the back?


----------



## erikmannie (May 17, 2021)

Ulma Doctor said:


> You sir,
> are going to have to tell me the agency that provides the spit shining of your work environment
> i need to hire the shop gnomes
> 
> ...



The shop was clean this morning, became quite messy after 2 projects, & cleaned up quickly.

Having a place for everything & everything in its place makes for quick cleanup.

As a weekend warrior, I only get 4-12 hours per week maximum to work in the shop, so I sure look forward to holidays, vacations & retirement.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 17, 2021)

one thing to warn, 
dry off excess oil before usage.
your t-shirts will have vertical oil stripes on the left side  
most of my work shirts have "Racing Stripes" as i call em'


----------



## erikmannie (May 17, 2021)

Brento said:


> Are those Kennedys in the back?



Those are very cheap Chinese knockoffs of such. They sell the top one at HF for about $80.

These are VERY flimsy & not recommended.

Here is one:









						8 Drawer Wood Tool Chest
					

Amazing deals on this 8 Drawer Wood Tool Chest at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com
				




And another:



			https://m.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200823698_200823698
		


See also:




These are JUNK!


----------



## Brento (May 17, 2021)

Yea nvm i see. I have the upper right one. From far away i thought they were kennedys.


----------



## erikmannie (May 17, 2021)

Brento said:


> Yea nvm i see. I have the upper right one. From far away i thought they were kennedys.



That is the idea LOL. 

No, I did actually buy them to organize my metrology tooling, most of which is Pacific import JUNK!


----------



## Aukai (May 17, 2021)

I also add these papers laid on the top as a shield if not used regularly.








						ARMOR WRAP A30G0912 Rust Preventative Paper Sheets,PK1000  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ARMOR WRAP A30G0912 Rust Preventative Paper Sheets,PK1000 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Canus (May 17, 2021)

I use Camphor blocks.  Make a small opening in the wrapper and place in the box.  The vapor will provide protection to your tools.


----------



## C-Bag (May 17, 2021)

I live about a mile from the ocean and my garage shop is not heated. Wood is good. No preservative I’ve ever tried is bulletproof. I leave all my collets in the little plastic containers they come in. They never rust. Desiccant is ok, but they get saturated and you can’t tell by looking at them if they are still working. I get my raw steel blanks deburred and lightly ground and they used to be impossible to keep rust free until I did two things. There are plastic totes at Target that have a rubber seal around the top and that helped. But then I found these:






						Amazon.com : Bull Frog Rust Blocker Emitter Strip/6 Pack : Gun Cleaning Kits : Sports & Outdoors
					

Amazon.com : Bull Frog Rust Blocker Emitter Strip/6 Pack : Gun Cleaning Kits : Sports & Outdoors



					www.amazon.com
				




stick one of these somewhere in the box not in contact with the collets(it will stain metal if contacted) and close the lid. I’ve had stuff in the tote out in the garage for 4yrs now, no rust. Period. They never seem to wear out or quit working.


----------



## whitmore (May 17, 2021)

Traditional wood finishes are boiled linseed oil (good, and it penetrates, and repels moisture, but
it takes a week or so to cure), and shellac (very fast drying; an hour after applying, it's ready to
put the collets back in).   The Minwax oil finishes (stains) are faster than linseed oil but
achieve the same result; I'd consider an oil stain with a wipe-on or spray shellac overcoat.

Regular old oil does not polymerize and stay put in the wood, isn't much of a finish.


----------

